# BBQ Doldrums



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll have more actual BBQ stuff to post once I can actually go outside for more than 10 minutes at a time! This time of year up here is for the birds! I hearken back to July , sitting outside starting my fire at 3:00 am with a strong cup of coffee. Looking forward to a day of bbq'ing..............able to take a little nap on my bbq easy chair without the worry of hypothermia....
It's all the business end right now. Spent this evening writing up my quote/ contract for cooking jobs next year. Got a class reunion job for about 200 today for July 02........Tomorrow, gonna register "The Northcoast BBQ Society" for the Michigan cook-off in July. (Bruce is coming up to play golf with us!) Made hotel arrangements to pick up my pit in Houston in April.........Yep, not much Q'ing goin on.......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Woody, how many cook jobs do ya do in a year? Whats the average size and what do ya do the other 40 hours per week?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Nick, just starting out. Last year I did a bunch of gratis cooks for family/ friends. Mostly groups of 30-50. Also, did a couple golf outings at the course I play. Got paid cost+ all the golf I could play! I got so many compliments and suggestions that I should do it for money, that I figured "why not!" I took $15,000 out of my house, reduced my monthly payment, increased my term, and bought a mobile pit and all of the ecoutrements to give it a go. I don't need to make any money the first year so there's no pressure to take jobs I don't want or compromise my food. I learned a bunch of tricks and techniques from my friends in Texas, and you guys too. I also, have a couple of friends up here, who also bought Kloses around the same time I bought my first one. We get together and cook on a monthly basis and have formed a cook-off team. We will do the Michigan and Ohio cooks this year. I currently have two 100 + grad parties, two-200+ parties, and a couple of 75-150 person golf outings lined up this year. Also, I figure on at least 3-4 parties of 40-60.
All in all, the folks I have met in the BBQ world are some of the best I have found anywhere. I look forward to hooking up with as many of you guys as I can this year in my travels.
 Oh yeah, in the real world, I sell extruded plastic tubes and profiles. I hear that plastics are going to be the wave of the future you know!  ;-)  Woodrow

ps. this is our website. I am the dork with the sweater-vest on , helping the guy looking at the comparator screen!

http://www.malishplastics.com/quality.html


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 28, 2005)

WoodFreeze,

I hear ya, -7 here tonight. I haven't fired up the WSM since the first week of January, I'm starting to think I forgot how. :smt102 

54 days till I head South.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jeff, the sweater vest goes with my golf habit! I collect logo'd golf apparel. That one is from Cog Hill in Chicago area. I've got over 100 logo golf shirts from courses all over America....Pinehurst to Torrey Pines!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Jeff, the sweater vest goes with my golf habit! I collect logo'd golf apparel. That one is from Cog Hill in Chicago area. I've got over 100 logo golf shirts from courses all over America....Pinehurst to Torrey Pines!



Well we will just have to call you Tiger from now on. Good luck with that catering business.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm at work now and can't go into detail, but I got into the catering thing part time a couple of years ago in very much the same manner you did.
I'll tell you more about it.

And I know exactly what you mean about limited cooks this time of year.  Even here in Myrtle Beahc today, it's 25 with a wind chill of 13.
The good news,  I think I'm doing ribs today.  I wish my Weber was big enough for me get in with the ribs.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2005)

C-Town cries with you Woodsnow...I am firing up the WSM on Saturday night to do a overnight butt cook, but, I haven't been using it anywhere near the amount than I do in the warmer times...I think then I averaged at least 2 smokes a week!!

Let's all think for nicer weather!! 8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> WoodFreeze,
> 
> I hear ya, -7 here tonight. I haven't fired up the WSM since the first week of January, I'm starting to think I forgot how. :smt102
> 
> 54 days till I head South.



No Bruce, you went south a long time ago! ;-) 

Greg, I'm toying with the idea of doing a brisket and butt for a super bowl party at the smoke shop on Mayfield I used to hang at, but if it is at all like this shit this morning.............ughhhhhhhhhh! You guys have it easy with the WSM's I've got to stay out there and tend the fire all day!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

well, my wacko family (mom and 2 sisters) have decided to come down from North Carolina for the weekend.  They want ribs.  So tomorrow I will get to smoke ribs for 6 hours in temps that will not rise above 42.
It'll be about  28 degrees when I fire up the WSM.  

  However, I'm happy.  It's been a while since I've had good ribs.
Should be fun.  I have a feeling after the first 2 hours, I won't be feeling the cold, or much of anything.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

From my favorite bluegrass song that no one ever heard....

 "I don't know who put the liquor in the well, but I think I know who found it."


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know Tex Law, that is a fallacy. Alchohol actually _lowers_ your body temperature! It will numb you somewhat though so you won't feel it as you die! :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 28, 2005)

I woukd smoke SOMETHING this weekend if my WSM wasn't buried in this white crap !!!!!

Anyone got any recipes for smoked  fu&*kin' snow??

Uncle Al


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll need something with lots of heat in it!


----------

